# Kicker SMB8 BNIB



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Selling off a set of shallow-mount mid woofs that I've had for a couple years. New in box, never mounted. Suit BMW E9X under-seat enclosures and other challenging fits. Thanks

Kicker SMB8 SMB 8 Mid Woofers New in Box | eBay


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

What you looking to get out of them?


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Whatever they are worth, which will be what they sell for at the auction. :- )


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Model is actually SSMB8- duh.



SVOEO said:


> Selling off a set of shallow-mount mid woofs that I've had for a couple years. New in box, never mounted. Suit BMW E9X under-seat enclosures and other challenging fits. Thanks
> 
> Kicker SMB8 SMB 8 Mid Woofers New in Box | eBay


----------

